# Glass



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 21, 2009)

Just wanted everyone's two cents on a glass enclosure.

I know most people resort to wooden because it's easy to custom build and you can't usually buy glass tanks that big, but a local breeder is offering to design and build a glass tank for me of ANY size.

I was thinking 5x2 for my 20 inch Tegu.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jer723 (May 21, 2009)

sounds like it would be way cooler, and hey rainey, i kno that you said his growth is stunted but why not just get the big one for him now and not pay for 2 seperate enclosures? i was just wondering, but i say go for it, but you may have to cover the sides of the enclosure or something to keep his stress down. good luck


----------



## Mvskokee (May 21, 2009)

i agree. id just go for adult size. get it over with. plus he will be getting huge soon enough


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 22, 2009)

I don't want to go with the full 8x6 because I'm always getting new animals. It's great to have an enclosure for something else when I move him out of it and into a bigger one. The enclosures will ways be put to good use!


----------



## Mvskokee (May 22, 2009)

good point. i think as long as your glass enclosure will hold humidity well go for it. id enjoy seeing the finished product


----------



## Jer723 (May 22, 2009)

yea that is a good point. cant believe i didnt think of that.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 22, 2009)

Yeah he won't be growing fast at all, he's smaller than 6 month old tegus I've seen. When he does grow out of it I can use it for other large lizards . And the humidity should stay good, I am only making it partial screen on the top.


----------



## Jer723 (May 22, 2009)

would that be able to hold lou dog eventually? idk alot about savs so if im totally wrong forgive me, hey rainey. why dont u post pics of lou dog on here, there are quite a few sav fans on here.


----------



## jmiles50 (May 22, 2009)

8x6? Just go 6 or 7x3x3(6 or 7ft long, 3 ft wide, and 3 ft tall)


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 22, 2009)

Savs I've heard don't do really good in glass, so I'm probably building him a 3 footer in a few weeks.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 22, 2009)

Savs I've heard don't do really good in glass, so I'm probably building him a 3 footer in a few weeks.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 22, 2009)

Savs I've heard don't do really good in glass, so I'm probably building him a 3 footer in a few weeks.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 22, 2009)

Savs I've heard don't do really good in glass, so I'm probably building him a 3 footer in a few weeks.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 22, 2009)

whoa re run. cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 23, 2009)

Haha oh my goodness I was on my phone last night in the car when I replied to this. And it wouldn't send, so I kept hitting the button!


----------



## Mvskokee (May 23, 2009)

i figured something when haywire


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (May 23, 2009)

Alright, so my final decision today came out to be a 6x3 enclosure.

It's glass. Partial screen, partial glass on the top. I won't need to worry about super long strip lighting, because I have an outdoor pen for my Tegu in the summer. During the winter I'll have a Powersun on the basking size and a strip light on the other side.

And then for heating it will come from both the Powersun and a ceramic heat wave emitter attached to a thermostat.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 23, 2009)

sounds like a plan im sure he will love it


----------



## All_American (Jul 20, 2009)

CaterpillarGiraffe said:


> I don't want to go with the full 8x6 because I'm always getting new animals. It's great to have an enclosure for something else when I move him out of it and into a bigger one. The enclosures will ways be put to good use!



Good point, plus the fact that a 8x6x lets say 1/4" thick glass would be REALLY heavy to say the least :shock: .


----------



## 31drew31 (Jul 20, 2009)

6x3x3 all glass is going to weigh a ton as well. a 6x2x2 aquarium weighs around 160-180 pounds empty depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## 31drew31 (Jul 20, 2009)

6x3x3 all glass is going to weigh a ton as well. a 6x2x2 aquarium weighs around 160-180 pounds empty depending on the manufacturer.


----------

